# User group listing



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Why do some people have "None" and other have just a blank next to their user group listing?


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

There's several hidden usergroups (moderators etc). if a user is not a member of any usergroups then none is displayed, if they are a member of a hidden usergroup then nothing is displayed... if they are a member of TTOC then they will (when Jae puts a fix in I have asked for) get the TTOC logo.


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

what fix???


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Jae said:


> what fix???


errr... the one I sent via Y! messenger !


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

thank goodness I turned on the Archive!!!

Sorted 

Jae


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

How many bloody emails did I get asking to have their TTOC status updated  :lol:

Also, can we change the TTOC logo you use to this one...
:?


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

nutts said:


> How many bloody emails did I get asking to have their TTOC status updated  :lol:
> 
> Also, can we change the TTOC logo you use to this one...
> :?


LOL - now you know what I used to go through receiving requests from you !!! :wink:

I'll sort the image for you (never complained abou tit in testing did ya ?? :roll: :wink: )


----------

